# HRI Annual Auction at 2011 Nationals



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Morning all - I am attaching a poster from Havanese rescue about our need for donated items for the Auction at Nationals. 
Please contact Charlene where the poster indicates, or feel free to contact me and I will advise you where you can send items. 

Again - thank you ALL for your continued support of Havanese Rescue!!!


----------



## hmrgang (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi, Laurie:
I will be making some things for the auction. Can I bring them with me to Nationals instead of mailing them? I need the time to make them!
Phylliis


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Phyllis, all we ask is that you let me know "what" you are donating so that they have the signs and boxes ready for when you bring them down - so keep me advised


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump::bumplease Please Consider donating something for the Havanese Rescue Annual Auction that is held at nationals this year.

There is an attachment with all the information in my first post - but if you wish you can work through me = I am happy to help.

THIS IS A VERY IMPORTANT FUNDRAISER FOR HAVANESE RESCUE!!


----------

